# IOT - IOT Group



## System (23 October 2010)

Centius Gold's projects are located in New South Wales and Queensland within established mining districts with long standing mines and proven mineral deposits. 

http://www.centiusgold.com


----------



## dahussla (29 April 2011)

*Re: CNS - Centius Gold*

Any Info on this one???


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*Re: CNS - Centius Gold*

*Capital Structure *
Market Cap: $3.8 million 
Shares on issue: 81,205,293 (41,510,293 escrowed) 
Percentage held by Directors: 53.91% 
Options on issue: 17,500,000 Exercise prices:
-25 cents (expiry 30 June 2013)
-40 cents (expiry 31 December 2013) 
Cash position: $2.35 million (as of May)

*Croydon-Homeward Bound*
•Company in final stages of negotiations surrounding access and compensation, drilling to commence ASAP.
•Mapping and sampling completed during 2011 identified 147 old shafts, adits, and drives.
•Surface and dump samples from the northern end of the Homeward Bound (see photo) completed. Only samples in excess of 10.0 g/t Au plotted.
•CNS applied for a ML over this area in May 2011, possible grant in Q3 2012.
•Core and RC drilling program aimed at confirming historic grades, structure, and deeper sulphide ore zones.
•Possible second and third reef at depth, not tested.

*Bobo – Cascade*
•Aeromagnetic and radiometric survey completed in 2011.
•Minor NW striking magnetic linear anomalies correlating with the gold deposits. Known deposits on kinks or off-sets on the linears.
•Drill targets identified to be tested later in 2012.
•Magnetic results (see image) identified previously unknown NW striking magnetic formation cutting the SW corner of EL7462.
•Cascade extension ELA4388 was applied for to the cover the most magnetic formation.
•Preliminary geochemical sampling, (rock chip, soil and soil MMI) completed over portions of the magnetic anomalies.
•Anomalous suite of minerals possibly associated with ultramafic formations mapped.

*Lunatic*
•Ground magnetic survey completed over CRAE copper soil geochemical anomaly.
•Circular magnetic feature correlating with 200 ppm Cu anomaly (see centre of the image).
•CRAE drilled the copper anomaly with a inclined 45o hole, DD92BA1 which TD 100m, bottom 18 m, 0.15% Cu. THE COPPER WAS OPEN AT DEPTH.
•Centius plans to duplicate this hole with a core hole extending to 300 m.
•Centius plans a second vertical hole at the same collar location to test the vertical extent of the copper mineralisation.

*Bimbi*
•Centius completed a 7 hole air core drilling program testing “bulls eye” magnetic targets interpreted as possible Cadia type intrusive pipes.
•The program intersected basement at 100 to 120 m depth.
•Minimal or no bedrock alteration was noted.
•There were no anomalous geochemical responses in bedrock.
•JV partner sought for this project.

*Forbes-Pullabooka*
•Total length of the prospect is approximately 2100m.
•Mary's Dream and Toss of a Penny prospects have been detailed with grab rock sampling and geochemical soil sampling (BLEG, -20#).
•Prospects were systematically drill tested with 20 inclined RCFH holes (MD001-20) for 1661m. The best intersections were:
• MD007: 1m @ 2.45g/t Au from 33m Mary's Dream Central
• MD008: 1m @ 1.01g/t Au from 37m, 1m @ 1.82g/t Au from 56m
• MD009: 1m @ 4.73g/t Au from 37m, 1m @ 1.09g/t Au from 48m
• MD017: 2m @ 3.62g/t Au from 40m Toss of a Penny North
•The most prospective section of the prospect is Mary's Dream Central. This has an optimistic contained metal content of 100oz per vertical metre.

*Spiral*
•Previous BLEG surveys by Shell Minerals, located anomalous gold in the stream sediment samples in creeks draining the hills in the north-west of the tenement.
•Image (right) of the Spiral tenement shows the uranium anomaly (red and yellow zones) to the north of the Bethungra Caldera.
•Caldera is defined by the black line, the out rim of the magnetic response. Superimposed on the image are the rock chip geochemical sample locations, the red and gold stars correlating with the high yttrium.
•These sample locations are being investigated as a possible rare earth element occurrence.

*Gympie*
•Aeromagnetic and radiometric survey completed.
•Test area to the SE of Gympie, over known Devex Dyke, showed a coincident magnetic response.
•Similar magnetic response interpreted in newly acquired data under the South Curra Limestone (blue hatched on map). This is the Dugdale target.
•Queensland Government requested a voluntary abandonment of 14/15 of the tenement, as a result of political pressure from CSG activity.
•MMI program planned to test the magnetic anomalies in the South Curra Limestone.

*Turon*
•Review of the open file reports over the Turon tenement identified a 1530 g/t Au rock chip sample taken from the Dead Horse workings.
•Geochemical samples confirmed an anomalous gold response over this portion of the reef.
•Centius is currently drilling a 20 hole FHRC program along a 500 m section of the reef (see photograph).
•Results from drilling program available during the next 30 days.
•BLEG geochemical sampling program completed over the entire tenement

*Copeland*
•Preliminary assessment of the open file reports, plus previous production data allowed for a 50% reduction in the size of the tenement.
•Recent reconnaissance mapping and sampling suggested difficulty accessing ground.
•Airborne survey likely create excellent geo-scientific base on which to build exploration program.
•Once tenement has been flown, data will be interpreted and preliminary follow up sampling completed.
•Centius to decide whether to JV the tenement or continue the mapping and sampling program.

*Junee*
•Tenement flown with detail magnetic and radiometric survey.
•MMI soil geochemical program completed over the northern magnetic anomaly (red zone in adjacent image).
•Regional copper high recorded over the eastern part of the magnetic anomaly.
•Interpreted pull apart structure north of Allies Mine still to be investigated.
•Extension of Green Hill mineralisation on the Ilabo block to the east was sampled.
•Anomalous samples have been collected and these are currently being followed up.

*La-de-da*
•Centius applied for the La-de-da lease EPM19340 (see attached image) to the east and north of Dittmer, Qld.
•Main target in the tenement is a horse-shoe shaped range of hills to the SE of Dittmer, which had a coincident circular magnetic anomaly.
•This included one of the few gold-copper deposits in the area.
•Centius interpreted the circular feature as a possible collapsed caldera.

*Temora
*Limited access to the tenement and the major portion being covered by Temora township, the decision was made not to reapply for the tenement, which was relinquished in January 2012.

*Directors*
•Scott Brown, B. Bus, M. Com – Scott has an extensive background in finance and the management of public companies. He is currently CEO of Real Energy and formerly CFO of Mosaic Oil. Scott was previously a director of Objective Corporation and an Executive with Allegiance Mining and Turnbull & Partners. He has also previously worked for Ernst Young and KMPG.
•John Slade, B. Sc (Hon) M. Sc, Member AusIMM – John has 40 years experience in mineral exploration in 18 countries with companies such as BHP Billiton, MIM and CRA . He was also involved in the discovery of Que River Mine.
•Robert McLennan, B. Sc, M. Sc, Fellow AusIMM – Robert has 40 years experience as a geologist with a strong track record for mineral discovery. He has worked for Conzinc Rio Tinto Australia Exploration, Mount Isa Mines and Walker Corporation, and was the founder of Robust Resources, Augur Resources, Pacific Island Gold, Range Resources, Dome Resources and Magma Mines.
•Mr Tiong Chiong Ee – B. Art,s B.Com – Tiong is an Executive Director of RH Mining Resources Ltd and RH Petrogas Limited.
•John Robson – B. Arts (Econ) - John is Managing Director with Ivory Capital Asia. Prior to joining Ivory, John Managing Director in the Capital Markets Groups at JP Morgan and Merrill Lynch in Asia.

*Centius Gold Appoints Peter Williamson as new CEO*
Sydney, 12 July 2012: Australian gold and base metals exploration company, Centius Gold Limited (ASX: CNS), today takes great pleasure in announcing the appointment of Peter Williamson as the Company’s new Chief Executive Officer following an extensive search and recruitment process.
Mr. Williamson will take over from the current Managing Director Mr. John Slade, who will remain with the Company for a transitional period.


----------



## springhill (19 July 2012)

*Re: CNS - Centius Gold*

CNS commences drilling at Homeward Bound.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120719/pdf/427h535cxcqv3q.pdf

Director buying.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120716/pdf/427f4zpsc9yhwq.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120713/pdf/427ddbmdksnvr8.pdf


----------



## System (5 June 2014)

*Re: CNS - Centius Gold*

On June 5th, 2014, Centius Gold Limited (CNS) changed its name and ASX code to Ardent Resources Limited (AWO).


----------



## System (31 March 2016)

On March 31st, 2016, Ardent Resources Limited (AWO) changed its name and ASX code to IOT Group Limited (IOT).


----------



## pixel (20 June 2016)

I bought some last week, in anticipation of a Darvas breakout.
Still highly speculative, especially given the history of band wagon hops. 
Could be either 3rd time lucky, or Dot-Com deja vue all over again.


----------



## skc (22 August 2016)

pixel said:


> I bought some last week, in anticipation of a Darvas breakout.
> Still highly speculative, especially given the history of band wagon hops.
> Could be either 3rd time lucky, or Dot-Com deja vue all over again.




I usually avoid trading stocks like these... you know this is the eventual chart pattern, so it's very hard to go long with confidence. 




Flying selfie stick... this had a market cap almost $100m at one stage


----------



## El Pedrino (1 September 2016)

Unfortunately it will settle at 2.5 cents whilst traders are playing with it


----------



## pixel (4 January 2017)

El Pedrino said:


> Unfortunately it will settle at 2.5 cents whilst traders are playing with it



You were right, even a tad optimistic: Twice it tested 2.1, and twice that level held. 
That was followed by break and test of 3.1c, which I now see as new support.



I'm Long again, banking on a HH-HL trend reversal upwards. 
Nice little gap beckoning in the low 5's


----------



## pixel (5 January 2017)

no news, but pre-open has lots of bids above 4c and a 2M IAP of 3.9
(coming back down now - monitoring volatility)
I hold


----------



## pixel (6 January 2017)

3.8c seems to hold as current resistance. Volume dropped off slightly, but still well above recent averages. Has anyone heard/read any news? Or did their super drones fly away with the secret?


----------



## pixel (10 February 2017)

Trading Halt in anticipation of a potential deal in North America.
Some people may have "anticipated" something because the trend was up over recent days. I followed the chart and accumulated. Took some profit at the obvious resistance today though. Tuesday will tell whether I've cut some profit or should've sold the lot.


----------



## pixel (14 February 2017)

News is out: During tirst 90 days (March to May) the Flying Selfie ROVA will be sold exclusively by Amazon.com. That could limit the appeal, or, if successful, lead to a scramble from other major retailers. Time will tell.


----------



## pixel (14 February 2017)

Initial exuberance is met by a Reality Check. The proof will be in today's Close.






I've traded some and intend to hold one lt position into March.


----------



## pixel (20 February 2017)

Can anyone make sense of all these resolutions and explain what's going on with Kantor? 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01829880

OK, so I'm happy that the chart suggests a recovery and change of trend. Who wouldn't appreciate a profit.  But it would be interesting to get a quick summary from behind the scenes in addition to the obvious "Amazon will sell our flying selfie stick".


----------



## pixel (25 February 2017)

It was "expected" on the 14th that ROVA will *become available on Amazon.com by early March.*
That is only a few days away now. And the Market is waiting "with bated breath" to read first sales figures. A break through the bottom of our rising channel would signal a big flop and get me out of here. Otherwise, I'll hold and possibly accumulate some more.


----------



## pixel (28 February 2017)

Google "amazon.com rova"
all it gets you is a bunch of cheap music
e.g. from a guy named Shlomo Katz download at 99c


----------



## skc (28 February 2017)

pixel said:


> Google "amazon.com rova"
> all it gets you is a bunch of cheap music
> e.g. from a guy named Shlomo Katz download at 99c




Or just search flying selfie under Amazon.com and get 102 results... hardly a unique product these days.


----------



## pixel (28 February 2017)

skc said:


> Or just search flying selfie under Amazon.com and get 102 results... hardly a unique product these days.



thanks skc,
on eBay, they're called "selfie drones". Search got me 194 offers.
Among them is one "Elfie, the flying selfie" 
that costs AUD$61.19


----------



## pixel (28 March 2017)

What do people make of today's announcement? In combination with the earlier statement that Amazon was the only distributor for 3 months, yet even they won't deliver for at least 2 months, the swag of new distributors has me bemused. And the chart suggests I'm not the only one. It's been pumped up just to the top of the gap March 14-15, and now the downtrend continues. 






I'm off and staying off.


----------



## greggles (11 December 2017)

IOT looking good today after announcing that it is experiencing repeat orders of its AirSelfie and ROVA pocket size drone products from major US retailers in the lead-up to Christmas. Amazon and B&H repeat orders increased by over 200% last week.

IOT Group is up 93.75% to 1.6c so far today.


----------

